# Futenma Shrine. Okinawa, Japan



## EIngerson (Sep 28, 2013)

A cool place less than a mile from my house. 
1



EAI_4469 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr
2



EAI_4466 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr
3



EAI_4460 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## dsiglin (Sep 28, 2013)

What an amazing cave structure beautiful rendered with your camera! Looks like dripping candle wax. Great job with the establishing shot and the composition of these.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Sep 28, 2013)

eric, I would use adjustment brush and make the outside warmer.  

What a cool place!


----------



## EIngerson (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks Robin. It is a pretty cool place.


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 28, 2013)

Beautiful site.


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Sep 28, 2013)

Lovely shots, lucky for you to have such a photogenic place located near to you


----------

